# Wearing spandex for fursuit - is it gross



## Lemur (Feb 6, 2011)

I plan on wearing spandex with the fur prints on it, sort of like the Thundercats.

Is that gross?

I feel like this is the best way to cosplay because then I wouldn't have to deal with being all sweaty and stuff. If it's so good, why don't most people do it? There must be a reason


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

I think spandex will make you sweat even more in a fursuit.


----------



## Lemur (Feb 6, 2011)

Serious? Spandex always felt refreshing for me, keeps me tight and warm but not too warm!


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Lemur said:


> Serious? Spandex always felt refreshing for me, keeps me tight and warm but not too warm!


Well, imagine yourself being in a warm spandex. Now imagine a warmer fursuit on top of that. I would imagine it gets _pretty_ hot in there.


----------



## Lemur (Feb 6, 2011)

No, no, no, only spandex and not the fursuit.
As I said, Thundercats. Think Thundercats! LOL
http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/4500000/Cheetara-thundercats-4597636-375-600.jpg


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 6, 2011)

As long as you don't sport a camel toe (penis or vag) I suppose it is fine.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Lemur said:


> No, no, no, only spandex and not the fursuit.
> As I said, Thundercats. Think Thundercats! LOL
> http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/4500000/Cheetara-thundercats-4597636-375-600.jpg


Well now, you went and edited the OP. :S You said you wanted a fursuit to go over it.


----------



## theLight (Feb 6, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Lemur (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Well now, you went and edited the OP. :S You said you wanted a fursuit to go over it.


 

I changed it from "I feel like this is the best way to wear fursuit" because I understood why it would be confusing!


----------



## Lemur (Feb 6, 2011)

theLight said:


> God, I hate it. It ends up looking like a fetish costume and the people who participate in wearing these goddamn things are always the first on the news cameras.


 
The big fursuit or the spandex?
I thought these were the ones that got laughs at: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Fursuit_TaniDaReal_top.jpg


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh. Then...yeah, no. Spandex is gross.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 6, 2011)

No, please, for your sake and that of everyone else, just don't.
So gross.
It was even gross in Thundercats, if people would just _remove the nostalgia goggles_ they'd see it a bit clearer.
And i agree that it'll make it seem more like a fetish. Just a nasty filthy old fetish.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> As long as you don't sport a camel toe (penis or vag) I suppose it is fine.


 oh god the mental images...  It burns.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 6, 2011)

theLight said:


> God, I hate it. It ends up looking like a fetish costume and the people who participate in wearing these goddamn things are always the first on the news cameras.


 
Spandex outfits should be outlawed at cons. The media has a habit of finding these people, zooming in on their costume, and BAM- wiggly bits on prime time news.


----------



## Lemur (Feb 6, 2011)

But they always use it for gymnastics and ballet, what about them?


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2011)

Lemur said:


> But they always use it for gymnastics and ballet, what about them?


 why dont gymnasts wear fashions, like jeans and polos?

Because spandex is for flexibility.  Not for public wear.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 6, 2011)

Lots of fursuiters beat you to that idea.

i.e. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5116445/


----------



## theLight (Feb 6, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 6, 2011)

theLight said:


> SEE WHAT I MEAN? Fucking bulge would be clearly visible at any other angle. Not even murderers deserve to be greeted with a face-full of man-bulge or girl-concave.


 
Oh trust me that's the not so disturbing one... There was one that might as well have been in see through latex... IT WAS SO FUCKING NASTY.


----------



## theLight (Feb 6, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Lemur (Feb 6, 2011)

lol!


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it's hot


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2011)

...So you're going to wear spandex... as cheetara?...
*Cannon's inner thoughts: "woman wearing spandex -> weird... woman cosplaying -> can be hot... woman cosplaying as cheetara -> *censored*... Cannon realizes OP was just drawing a analogy and isn't going to dress as cheetara -> *I'm pouting*"*


----------



## Fay V (Feb 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> ...So you're going to wear spandex... as cheetara?...
> *Cannon's inner thoughts: "woman wearing spandex -> weird... woman cosplaying -> can be hot... woman cosplaying as cheetara -> *censored*... Cannon realizes OP was just drawing a analogy and isn't going to dress as cheetara -> *I'm pouting*"*


 No wonder you find all the weird shit at cons


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> No wonder you find all the weird shit at cons


 
Oh trust me. This is only on the tame level. Every Furry Con has a few people who get banned or requested to leave for other things.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 7, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Oh trust me. This is only on the tame level. Every Furry Con has a few people who get banned or requested to leave for other things.


 yeah I know, but it's a slippery slope.


----------



## Nae (Feb 7, 2011)

To the OP: And how about this? Maybe this is something for you. It's based of the musical Cats and it seems really easy to make yourself.

Clicky


----------



## Furr (Feb 7, 2011)

It's not so much that spandex is gross as it is furries just don't know when to say no. If you are a XXXL spandex probably shouldn't be your friend. Also a lot of the creeper furries you see wearing spandex tend to not understand that performers wear dancers underwear underneath so they are not flashing their camel toe to their audience.


----------



## Tango (Feb 9, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Oh trust me. This is only on the tame level. Every Furry Con has a few people who get banned or requested to leave for other things.


 

Details?


----------



## Tango (Feb 9, 2011)

Nae said:


> To the OP: And how about this? Maybe this is something for you. It's based of the musical Cats and it seems really easy to make yourself.
> 
> Clicky


 

Now that looks tame and not 'OMG Bondage! Get the reporters over heres now!'


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 9, 2011)

If you have the right body-type, then wearing spandex (as long as you do not have a bulge) is fine. If you don't be prepared to be on a blog site Wall of shame gallery. :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know what kind of body type you have OP. However if you are going to wear something like what you suggest make damn sure you have some sort of clothes over it.

I bring to mind two people who dressed a somewhat similar way initially at AC last year. One of them wore some thing like a full body spandex thing like you suggest doing, but he wore no clothes over it. It was the most disgusting thing I saw in the convention. You got a good outline of his ball-sack and the dude wasn't even in the correct kind of shape for it.

Another dude did a similar thing but he had the intelligence to wear clothes over it. So long as you are wearing clothes that cover your nether regions...and you at least try to be in decent shape it's not an all-over bad idea. Just don't end up like example 1.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 9, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't know what kind of body type you have OP. However if you are going to wear something like what you suggest make damn sure you have some sort of clothes over it.
> 
> I bring to mind two people who dressed a somewhat similar way initially at AC last year. One of them wore some thing like a full body spandex thing like you suggest doing, but he wore no clothes over it. It was the most disgusting thing I saw in the convention. You got a good outline of his ball-sack and the dude wasn't even in the correct kind of shape for it.
> 
> Another dude did a similar thing but he had the intelligence to wear clothes over it. So long as you are wearing clothes that cover your nether regions...and you at least try to be in decent shape it's not an all-over bad idea. Just don't end up like example 1.


 
I think you have to wear something like a cup in order to prevent your balls and penis having an unattractive outline in the spandex uniform.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think you have to wear something like a cup in order to prevent your balls and penis having an unattractive outline in the spandex uniform.


 
Then it just looks like you are hiding a small banana between your legs. More often than not people I see go sort of that route end up using a way to big cup making it seem that their dick is going to bust through that lycra with a vengeance- Kids do NOT need nor deserve to be exposed to that.


----------



## Furr (Feb 10, 2011)

Pretty much OP what everyone is saying is don't be this guy (@3:24)


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

Furr said:


> Pretty much OP what everyone is saying is don't be this guy (@3:24)


 
Yeah...Thank you for the sleepless nights I'm going to have for the next couple of weeks. >_<


----------



## Lobar (Feb 10, 2011)

Unless you have a figure like Cheetara, do not wear spandex like Cheetara. :[


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 10, 2011)

I like spandex on people who can wear it well. If you don't work out, then I strongly advise against it. People get offended.

When it comes to cons, everyone expects the worst, although I do recall having come across a really good Deadpool.


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> I like spandex on people who can wear it well. If you don't work out, then I strongly advise against it. People get offended.
> 
> When it comes to cons, everyone expects the worst, although I do recall having come across a really good Deadpool.


 
Spandex is fine as long as you don't wind up looking like the Great Golden Gimp in the video that Furr posted the link. That was...disturbing.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 10, 2011)

Furr said:


> Pretty much OP what everyone is saying is don't be this guy (@3:24)


 I watched it and was all 
then I was all 8x


----------



## Grendel (Feb 10, 2011)

Because these "spendex suits" are called zentais and are generally worn ONLY as fetish gear and for sex. Plus they are super creepy. Plus most are sold with a GIANT OBVIOUS crotch zipper. The only zipper on the entire suit. there. in the crotch.










[video=youtube;0K-sdnt3izY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K-sdnt3izY[/video]


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah....Creepy.

Wait, I just thought of something! How about a 'shame award' at cons for creepy spandex suits like that? Call it the Golden Gimp Award!


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 10, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Spandex is fine as long as you don't wind up looking like the Great Golden Gimp in the video that Furr posted the link. That was...disturbing.


 
Dammit. You made me look.



Grendel said:


> Because these "spendex suits" are called zentais and are generally worn ONLY as fetish gear and for sex. Plus they are super creepy. Plus most are sold with a GIANT OBVIOUS crotch zipper. The only zipper on the entire suit. there. in the crotch.



How the hell did that photo happen? XD
But I have to vouch for not being creeped out by zentai suits though.

And wtf, why did you edit your post to add that other shit in?

I change my answer: Yes, it's creepy when you have those kinds of examples.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Yeah....Creepy.
> 
> Wait, I just thought of something! How about a 'shame award' at cons for creepy spandex suits like that? Call it the Golden Gimp Award!


 
Because even if there is an award for worst dressed these people do not deserve an award.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 10, 2011)

Furr said:


> Pretty much OP what everyone is saying is don't be this guy (@3:24)



Cannot un-see!

*scrubs eyes with Comet and a scotchbrite pad*

8X


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Cannot un-see!
> 
> *scrubs eyes with Comet and a scotchbrite pad*
> 
> 8X


 

*hands Kellan a bar of Lava soap and an SOS pad* Trust me, these work much better.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 11, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I bring to mind two people who dressed a somewhat similar way initially at AC last year. One of them wore some thing like a full body spandex thing like you suggest doing, but he wore no clothes over it. It was the most disgusting thing I saw in the convention. You got a good outline of his ball-sack and the dude wasn't even in the correct kind of shape for it.


 I think I saw that. Was it a leopard?


----------



## Hakawne (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4859587/

 That's on an aircraft. _On an aircraft._ People get very uncomfortable with that, especially with the skin-tight, revealing attire of those creepy-ass odor-permeable Zentai suits. I don't know, but I feel like it's the same guy as the one in this youtube clip Channel 4 News, uh... "interviewed" at AC, judging by those claws. ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8dYDKnrkqI )


----------



## Deo (Feb 12, 2011)

Hakawne said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4859587/


 That's actually a repost. The first upload of that picture was before he cropped it. He cropped out the little old lady sitting a few rows back looking like she wanted the plane to crash just to end her misery.
Oh and he cropped out the zipper and junk that was just danglin' out for all the world.


----------



## Hakawne (Feb 12, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> That's actually a repost. The first upload of that picture was before he cropped it. He cropped out the little old lady sitting a few rows back looking like she wanted the plane to crash just to end her misery.
> Oh and he cropped out the zipper and junk that was just danglin' out for all the world.


 
I guess he re-uploaded it, because I took that from a link when it was first submitted on the front page. He insisted he had a cup on or somp'n.

Also, the person who put that hyena head up for auction was informed of who bought it and was shown that image. She wishes she threw it away instead.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 12, 2011)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I think I saw that. Was it a leopard?


 
/shudder
Yeah it was. I remember when he was getting close the suiters and they were all "WTF creepy thing get it the hell away from me."

EDIT: I'm going to say this. I've got nothing against the people who are into the whole Zentai thing. I'm a suiter myself. I love to get in costume. I imagine it's a similar thing for them. However "TIME AND PLACE PEOPLE, time and place." :3


----------



## Furr (Feb 12, 2011)

Grendel said:


> [video=youtube;0K-sdnt3izY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K-sdnt3izY[/video]


I want to beat this person so bad. Not only are they posting shit like this on YouTube but they can't even speak/write Japanese. ã‚(Wa) is written asã¯(Ha) when used as a particle anyone who actually picked up a Japanese language book would know that its basic grammar 101 >8(


----------



## Tango (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know about Japanese, but I do know creepy and he has a surplus of it.


----------

